
Bakuman free for 100 hours (by Shonen Jump) - johnnyhead
https://sp.shonenjump.com/jumppaint/e/
======
SuperNinKenDo
Nice. You can also change to the Japanese version by changing the /e/ to /j/.
Let me know if anybody discovers any other languages. I tried everything I
could think of for Chinese, but nothing.

